# Did someone say Spring Fish Fry?



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hi strangers; I promise some day soon I'll get back to fishing but for now I just enjoy catching up with everyone at the annual fish fry. So it's time to select a date for this year's fry. I can make it most any weekend in April or May; but my preferences would be April 13th or May 11th. My next preferences would be April 6th, 27th, or May 4th. So whatever works out best for more people, we'll do!!
I always enjoy visiting with everyone and of course all the great food, so let's make this the best ever!!!!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I wont be able to make this but fyi i make homemade cornmeal and have some for sale now
Your fish will taste so much better


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds good, Duke...the last one was a big success!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

May 11th works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds good. Wasnâ€™t able to make it last year but definitely will this year. May 11th sounds good to me also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

May 11 sounds good as well, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Be aware that May 11th is Mother's Day weekend if that will make a difference in anyone's plans.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Be aware that May 11th is Mother's Day weekend if that will make a difference in anyone's plans.


Yep I checked schedule and have a conflict may 11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Be aware that May 11th is Mother's Day weekend if that will make a difference in anyone's plans.


Well that might just throw a wrench in things 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mothers Day weekend, wouldn't be a good date...lots of no shows?


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

tbone2374 said:


> Mothers Day weekend, wouldn't be a good date...lots of no shows?


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So then,...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Bring Mom!!!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

We have tournaments on April 13th and May 4th. Don't change anyones plan on our part but just about any other date chosen, the " Reel ******** " will do our best to attend. We will be staying on the lake right after April 13th for a few days trying to get in on some of the bulk head fishing. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

When can Robert cook? Maybe April 27th?


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Ducktracker said:


> When can Robert cook? Maybe April 27th?
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Hopefully not April 27th. Thatâ€™s mine & my wifeâ€™s Anniversary & we will more than likely be out of town. Donâ€™t want to miss the fish fry this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So,...when?
I heard that they ran out of fish last year. Canâ€™t let that happen again. So I need some lead time, or we will have to eat mrs Paulâ€™s fish sticks.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Something is fishy about Mrs. Paul...think she is a potlicker? 
I never caught a little rectangle fish like that!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

...and so don't we need to work on a date, before everyone has plans?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I hope Duke is okay. Has anyone communicated with him the last week?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm fine; just working a lot with the weather getting nice. Still looking for a date. I may be out of town April 20th, and May 18th. So I think we're down to April 13th, April 27th, May 4th.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Since the bypass surgery, I am no help physically. However, I can still sit and eat and talk. No date preference, any is fine.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm fine; just working a lot with the weather getting nice. Still looking for a date. I may be out of town April 20th, and May 18th. So I think we're down to April 13th, April 27th, May 4th.


 I vote May 4th...might be too soon for an April date???:dance:


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

May 4th works for me. I will head up the cooking team again. Wonâ€™t be hard to get help it will cost me a dozen tacos for Eric and a case of beer for Johnny and Reggie. Sorry I havenâ€™t posted sooner had a few other things going on. 
So now we just need Duke to do his thing and ShadSlinger to catch the fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol Iâ€™m good with May 4th and a case of beer.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, May 4th it is then!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Wanna.do a sticky,Duke?*



Kickapoo Duke said:


> OK, May 4th it is then!


...so everyone can make note of the date, and mark their calendar, before they plan anything, else? Also, you can get a head count?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

May 4th there will be metric tons of fresh blue cats for the massive amount of people who will show for this festive occasion.
1/3 there already and on a mission now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Loy, your efforts are always appreciated.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

lx22f/c said:


> May 4th works for me. I will head up the cooking team again. Wonâ€™t be hard to get help it will cost me a dozen tacos for Eric and a case of beer for Johnny and Reggie. Sorry I havenâ€™t posted sooner had a few other things going on.
> So now we just need Duke to do his thing and ShadSlinger to catch the fish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me Robert. Iâ€™m in to help cook & Iâ€™ll settle for 1/2 dozen tacos lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

May 4th sounds good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

lx22f/c said:


> May 4th works for me. I will head up the cooking team again. Wonâ€™t be hard to get help it will cost me a dozen tacos for Eric and a case of beer for Johnny and Reggie. Sorry I havenâ€™t posted sooner had a few other things going on.
> So now we just need Duke to do his thing and ShadSlinger to catch the fish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Case of beer for Johnny, tacos for Eric , guess I just get the French Fry cutter and 50 pounds of potatoâ€™s. I am good with that, will be good to see everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Case of beer for Johnny, tacos for Eric, I guess I will just get a potato cutter and 50 pounds of potatos, I am good with that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

No chiming in by some regulars so I'll have to call you out by name: Sunbeam? Reel Time? Jenny and Danny?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Geez! Using my real name!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Geez! Using my real name!


LOL! I'm pretty sure you're safe here on the freshwater board among your friends...
snookered


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Myself and a few others plan on attending this year also. May 4th anything we need to bring?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

As we get closer to the date, we'll start a list of who is bringing what and give directions. We usually start cooking about 10:00 and eat about noon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Iâ€™ve got several friends coming this year and looking forward to feasting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

I always wanted to come but work got in the way. I'll do my best to come this year.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

stooges should be able to make it this year,


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> No chiming in by some regulars so I'll have to call you out by name: Sunbeam? Reel Time? Jenny and Danny?


 WOW. OK. I've been a busy girl!

Instead of me keeping a list of what people are going to bring, just post it up. Am planning to see everyone there.
I put a bug in Sunbeam's ear so we should hear from him soon.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang! Reel Time called me at the crack of dawn this morning. It wasn't even 9 AM.
I was wondering if the old gang would hang together to have one more cat cooking.
With the shad on the bulkheads early this year you fellows ought to be able to get a big pile of filets.
I have the spirit but not the energy to go fishing but I will commit to being at the fry on May 4th. Lets put it this way, if I am not there you can call it the 1st annual Sunbeam Memorial Fish Fry.
Since I don't have the wherewithal to make a Sunbeam size Nanner Puddin I will pass on bringing one. 
The frig is so small in this RV that you have to rotate a dozen eggs to keep them all fresh.
So I'll get the Filipino to drop by HEB and get something cheap.
See y'all there so I can bore your to death talking about the new house I built 100% by remote control.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My friend and his crew (Damman ) are bringing some nanner pudding. It will be their first and are looking forward to it.
First batch of bulkhead catfish for ff.


----------



## jewalker1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish tacos Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm gonna come this year and put some faces with screen names. I should be back at the lake full time by then.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I heard a rumor that there were going to be some crappie fillets available.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I heard a rumor that there were going to be some crappie fillets available.


So,pet spoon is coming?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Y'all making me hungry, Loy! Do we, or are, we going to make a list of who is bringing, what?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Iâ€™m hoping the usual people who organize The Who brings what list will start it soon.
We have catfish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will bring my cooker and the oil to cover my cooker.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

The wife & I will do the hush puppies & I have some desert lined up. Will also bring more oil if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I can bring two 12" X 14" serving pans of coleslaw ... lemons, celery, carrots, and radishes.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I will bring the potatoes , potato cutter and a desert, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Damman said his crew has the nanner puddin covered and I have the fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay folks it is time to pony up!
Who is coming, how many will be in your party, and what are you bringing as your best _bragging rights_ side dish or dessert?
I have more than enough catfish, but I'm not stopping as the fishing is good.
I like to have a reason to catch them and get them ready for folks to eat.
Blue cats from the lake trimmed up and fried right are delicious.
And I know everyone will be bringing their knockout side or dessert to impress everyone.
So start the roll call.
I missed the last two years because I had surgery or my did now we are ready and looking forward to seeing all of the 2coolers again.
Come this year if you have always wanted to but never been able, it's great to see new faces.
:dance:







Here is our stash


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Will be 3 for me. Will bring hush puppies,a dessert & more oil if needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just checked with some other 2coolers, and so far we have 12 in our party.


So about 35 that I can guess at right now, including the crew around Beacon Bay.
Now let's here from those who are coming!
I need to know if I need to fish harder :>)


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will bring around 5 or 6 to help Eric cook.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> .....
> Now let's here from those who are coming!
> *I need to know if I need to fish harder :>)*


You always make it look easy... :dance:


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I will have 3 people in my crew and I am bringing the potatoâ€™s, potato cutter and a desert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I have plates, utensils, paper towels etc. We always need peanut oil, my cooker takes 7 gallons. I have plenty of propane. With neighbors and friends, I could have about 20 folks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Itâ€™s shaping up nice I think a crowd of 60 at the moment.
I might be forced into trying the bulkhead one day for reserve catfish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will bring all seasoning for fish, pans for fish and oil for my fryer which is 4 gallons.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Alright itâ€™s a party !!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

May 4th correct? Not this Saturday?


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

fishinganimal said:


> May 4th correct? Not this Saturday?


That is correct. May 4th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> May 4th correct? Not this Saturday?


 Yes Next Saturday May 4TH, be there or be hungry.
So next Ruesday I start thawing the fish :>)


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, we have a sticky. Let's get ready to party!
Loy, I think we have done this enough to where we don't need a list.
If you want a better count, people can post it after this post.
Post up what you will bring and how many again so we don't have to wade through pages.
I will bring a dessert and will have a total of 3 in my party.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Be sure to bring your lawn chairs and whatever you want to drink


----------



## jewalker1 (Oct 2, 2016)

2 of us coming dessert and coleslaw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I just found out that I have to be at work.
Y'all have fun and enjoy the fish fry.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am going to bring a 120 qt cooler of fish. That should cover whatever crowd comes fine.
Sorry to hear you canâ€™t make it Reel Time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Everybody!!!

Sorry we're a little late in seeing and replying - Is it too late to add a couple of more to the attendee's list??!!

If not, count us in and we'll be bringing a dish of some kind...

Many Thanks...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> Sorry we're a little late in seeing and replying - Is it too late to add a couple of more to the attendee's list??!!
> 
> ...


Yes by all means come and bring us a delicious side or dessert!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went back through post and picked out 30 folks coming.
I hope that if you have ever wanted to come to our 2cool freshwater message board fish fry and havenâ€™t made it, well here is your chance!
Letâ€™s see if any lurkers out there want to come, but have problems posting.
Just send me a text with how many folks are coming and Iâ€™ll count you in.
936.933.3314


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Here they are, the all important directions to Duke's on the Lake:

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459. (At Valero)

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow. My house is just before the boat ramp on the right.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Still probably need peanut oil if anyone needs something to bring. Also, can never have too many deviled eggs. Well, you sleeping partner may think you can!!!
Some folks are asking about the chance of rain---it's covered underneath my house so if the wind isn't too bad, we'll be ok, may just be a little cozier.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, a great time of feast and fellowship! It's worth the price of admission, just to sit and listen to Jerold's ((Sunbeam) stories, and Loy's (Shadslinger) fishing escapades. Bring your own beverages, and lawn chairs. Way more food, than a small army, can eat. Walk around, and shake some hands...get to know the folks, you've read on the fishing forum. C ya, there!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> I just found out that I have to be at work.
> Y'all have fun and enjoy the fish fry. â€¦and we'll miss you, Carol!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Connie and I finally have a free weekend and would love to attend. Please let me know how much peanut oil is still needed and we will pick it up and get it in Loy's or Johnny's hands on Friday. We look forward to meeting everyone.


Harl


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My cooker takes 7 gallons so any you can bring is appreciated. What isn't accounted for I will probably get Crystal to pick up at Sam's on her way.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

We will bring 7 gallons and look forward to meeting you all finally. Thank you for having us, Harl and Connie Sims


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Harl, look forward to meeting you. Everyone come hungry!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tell your friends about the fish fry, the problems people are having logging in to 2cool is keeping the word from getting out.
Looking forward to a good crowd.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

The cooking crew will be there at 10 to start heating everything up. Loy brought the fish to me. We are ready to see everyone.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Johnny, any updates, on Robert's condition?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Robert is doing good and at home still got a lot of work to do. Heard a rumor that he might make a appearance at the fish fry. We will see.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I will bring an apple and a pecan pie.
I think Loy likes apple pie, and he deserves it for all the fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I will bring an apple and a pecan pie.
> I think Loy likes apple pie, and he deserves it for all the fish.


Why yes I do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Without trying to ruin the fun tomorrow at the fish fry, keep in mind that Duke has had many of these. Duke is also a great realtor in the area around Lake Livingston. If you are considering selling or buying a part of heaven (Lake Livingston area) get Duke working for you. Not only did Duke sell a place for me, he has answered some questions that help me adapt and become a LL resident over a visitor.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I will bring an apple and a pecan pie.
> I think Loy likes apple pie, and he deserves it for all the fish.


 ...and roughly what time will this pecan pie, be arriving??? I may have dessert, for my entrÃ©e! Doesn't look like this rain will stop, until tomorrow afternoon. Oh well, nothing wrong with a little, togetherness!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Robert is up here at lake great to see him. Doing good. He said heâ€™s coming 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great News!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Ducktracker said:


> Robert is up here at lake great to see him. Doing good. He said heâ€™s coming


WooHoo! Fantastic news!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing all of you and Robert


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a fantastic time at the 2cool fish fry. Susan and have missed the previous two years.
So it was great to see all of the old faces and the new ones as well.
As I remembered folks brought out their best dishes and it made for a great feast.
Donald I did bring the rest of that delicious apple home, thatâ€™s good stuff!


You canâ€™ say enough about Dukes hospitality, thanks again for hosting us in such a fine place.
We had a break from the bad weather for a perfect day.


----------



## Fishinwhenever (May 15, 2018)

Great fish fry and hospitality. Thanks to Duke for hosting, Shadslinger for supplying the fish, and the cooks for a great job. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

